# '96 Nissan Sentra Engine Transplant Possible - 1.6L->2.0L?



## bioman (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi guys. New to the forum and I need a quick answer. My daily beater '96 Sentra GXE engine just crapped out on me. Looks like a broken piston and rod from the sound the engine is making. I was wondering if it was possible to take a '96 Sentra SE-R 2.0L engine and transplant it into my 1.6L engine bay. Is this possible? Thanks.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

yes, lots of hard work. Trans, ecu, moter mounts, and engine all have to be replaced. Try surching next time you need a quick answer.


----------



## bioman (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks Zach. Is there another engine with more power than stock that won't take as much work? Bascially, I am willing to change the engine, ecu, mounts, but not the tranny.

Btw, did the B14 SE-R's only come with manual tranny or do they have auto as well?


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

go buy a ga16 and turbo is really the only option there. the only 2 engine's i know of going into our cars is the sr20 and the GA16


----------



## bioman (Jul 12, 2006)

Has anyone done a SR20 swap with a G20 Auto Transmission. I am assuming this is possible since the G20 has the same SR20 motor. I am looking for a automatic tranny if I do go with a SE-R swap because this will be a daily driver. Suggestions? Opinions? Thanks guys.


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

what about the sr16de


----------



## bioman (Jul 12, 2006)

hdt said:


> what about the sr16de


What car is that motor placed in? I thought all B14 Sentra non SE-R models have the same 1.6 engine. What are the specs of that engine? Thanks.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

:wtf: can't say I've ever heard of the sr16. GA16 and SR20 are the only engines that came in the B14 IIRC. Of course, it's possible that engine is from a European or Japanese car.


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

it is for a j-spec. i found one on line for sale in south fl. imported from japan. do a goggle search that`s the way i find a lot of the things i find.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Just to clear things up.

There is NO SR16DE only a SR16VE. 

Yes, they made automatic SE-R's there rare but theres some out there.

For a FWD SR20DE swap you need many things. List and how to found here-

- ATL-SR20 v1.0 -


----------

